# PTO Driven Shredder



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well I mounted my mackissic shredder on my 1050 today. Bought a new belt yesterday and couldn't wait to try it out. i really forgot how loud this thing is, but wow! It just about eats anything! It has 24 double edge hammers flying around in there. I have about 3 or 4 different screens for it. I was going to add this to the "did anybody work in their yards today", but it seems nobody uses this bolens page so I figured I'd try to keep it alive. Yes I know my 1050 is no MTD! But maybe if I keep putting my bolens stuff here someone else will join in or I could just stay here and talk to myself.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thats a nice looking tractor l would like one like that l want to make a can crucher for my tractor


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice looking machine!!*

sixchows,
That is a nice looking set-up. I am still kicking myself for not being quick enough to get the MacKissic for my Deere 316 I saw on ebay.:argh: :argh: 

You are right in that those suckers are LOUD. It's bad enough just listening to all the stuff wizzing around, but throw some stuff in to shred up and hearing protection is a must. So what are you shredding up this time of year? I've got 6" of snow covering everything in my yard.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You know when I would read threads and a guy would make reference to 
“Taking out the tractor with the AMPUTATER “ I thought that always 
meant the “snowblower” ...... But now I’m not so sure !!!

Make sure the dog’s are inside when you crank that thing up.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

How big of a stick can you feed into that thing?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows
That Bolens looks like it does all kind of things what else do you have that mounts up to it.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe,
Don't worry I'm sure there will be more. Like I said I bought the belt yesterday so the little kid in me couldn't wait any longer. Didn't do much, just a couple of 2-3" sticks to try it out since I hadn't used it for awhile. Actually your previous post was what got me thinking of it. Just getting spring fever and a little tired of looking at the snowplow on the front. The beauty of this machine is how fast you can switch back and forth, 2 or 3 pins and you're done.
aegt5000
Definately an "amputator", this thing really pulls, my 12 year old son never saw me use it before and was quite amazed. Lucky for us, he's a good kid that respects equipment so after explaining the dangers, he knows what not to do. As for the dogs, there always protected (like spoiled little brats)I usually just use the chipper on the mownvac or the 8hp craftsman chipper/shredder, these he has used with me all the time so he knows how they work. But to see it through a child's eyes, makes me feel like I'm 8.again. You know I remember using it with my dad and we never wore hearing protectors back then, but I think I'll take some out of the tool truck.

Jbetts
I think it could eat some cans as is, but I wouldn't want to near it when they come flying out like shrapnel!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Johnray
I have a few different screens one has real small holes maybe about a 1/2 inch in diameter, then another screen with 1" holes, and another screen with 5, 1/2" bars spaced 2" apart. For bigger branches, stringy type stuff or older decaying logs I use the big bar screen. For the average size stuff too small for the fireplace, the 1" screen works well. For leaves or even what might almost be compost already the small 1/2" screen just about turns it to dirt.

Jody,
Aside from the shredder, I have a snowblower, snow/dozer blade, brinly sleeve hitch, brinly moldboard plow, brinly disk harrow, and brinly cultivator which is the old style from the mid '60's with wheels and is adjustable in width. All the attachments are from the '60's real heavy duty. I keep looking on ebay for new things as there were over 30 different attachments for these tractors back in the day. I saw a haban sickle bar mower the other day, kinda cool but really don't have any use for it. But I think it may work vertically also, that would be a cool way to trim the hedges!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a shot from the other side.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
Here's the shredder thread moved from the MTD section


----------

